# Need four stumps ground



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone got any recommendations for some to grind four or five stumps? All are accessible by truck. Would it be cheaper or even possible for me to rent a machine and do it myself? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Bob at AA stump grinding. Great guy and can do it cheaper than you can rent a grinder. I rented a grinder when I lived in Fayetteville, Ark and did the work myself (I suffer from 'ain't gonna hire anyone if I can do it myself'). Factoring in the time to go to rental, do the contract, pay the fee, do the work, return the grinder...it was an all day job to do half a dozen stumps. Bob will give you a free estimate unless you live a long way off (He is in Pace I think). PM me if you need more info


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Call Sid super cheap and real nice guy 850-221-9695


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

TeaSea said:


> Bob at AA stump grinding. Great guy and can do it cheaper than you can rent a grinder. I rented a grinder when I lived in Fayetteville, Ark and did the work myself (I suffer from 'ain't gonna hire anyone if I can do it myself'). Factoring in the time to go to rental, do the contract, pay the fee, do the work, return the grinder...it was an all day job to do half a dozen stumps. Bob will give you a free estimate unless you live a long way off (He is in Pace I think). PM me if you need more info


Thanks, TeaSea. I called Bob after checking his BBB review (A+) and he's coming out tomorrow. He was very professional on the phone and, while I've never priced stump grinding, seems quite reasonable, so much so that I'm not even bothering to check the cost of renting or calling around.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Some guys advertise $25 a stump with a min of 4 stumps as long as they have easy access.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

dustyflair said:


> Some guys advertise $25 a stump with a min of 4 stumps as long as they have easy access.


Thanks, Rick. Sounds like Bob is right on target, even a little low, with the price he quoted me!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

10-Rod said:


> Call Sid super cheap and real nice guy 850-221-9695


I called sid He quoted around $25 each for the size stumps I told him over the phone when he got to the house changed his price From $100 to $360 WHAT? he said the stumps were bigger than he thought ?needless to say I called Bob from AA


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I had a college kid come over and grind a monster stump for $75. Big hydrolic machine great jub nice young man. Cant remember his name. Two numbers. Give him a try excellant results
850 983 9221
850 501 7216


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bob with AA Stump Grinding came out this morning. He was awesome. He ground 11 stumps (yes, some were tiny and some were rotten but there were at least two decent ones) for $130. His communication is excellent, he was timely, very nice and professional and only went up $10 when I added on six more stumps when he got there. I can't say enough good things about Bob for stump grinding or stump removal. I wish he did plumbing and electrical work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

